# Tatjana Simic im niederländischen SBS 6 wg. ihres Playboyshootings - 720p



## Jeaniholic (7 Feb. 2013)

Tatjana Simic im niederländischen Fernsehen. SBS 6...
Ich muss schon sagen, bei den Leuten mit den gelben Nummernschildern trauen die sich im Fernsehen einen Tick mehr als wir hier. Auch wenn die entscheidenden Stellen *leider, leider, leider* nachträglich verpixelt wurden - das würde SAT1 oder RTL so heutzutage nicht mehr senden... Erinnert an die frühen 1990er!

Dank geht unbekannterweise an lament!














 

Video:
Download links for Tatjana_Simic_in_den_niederl__ndischen_Shownieuws_5.12.2012.part3.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
Download links for Tatjana_Simic_in_den_niederl__ndischen_Shownieuws_5.12.2012.part1.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
Download links for Tatjana_Simic_in_den_niederl__ndischen_Shownieuws_5.12.2012.part2.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts 

Onkel Doktor war zwar schon fleißig, aber wenn man mal auf Wikipedia guckt, wann Tatjana geboren wurde... Respekt!! Da würde ich mir in Deutschland z.B. ein zweites Shooting mit Tina Ruland wünschen. Nur zum Vergleich...


----------



## krawutz (8 Feb. 2013)

Kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Max100 (8 Feb. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.:thumbup:



Stimme ich dir zu, für das Alter


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Feb. 2013)

Tatjana hat sehr schöne Brüste.


----------



## marriobassler (8 Feb. 2013)

war doch die von den flodders oder ????

sieht irgendwie anders aus


----------



## djblack0 (8 Feb. 2013)

Die habe ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gesehen :thx::thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (8 Feb. 2013)

Heiße pics! DAnke


----------



## Tornald (8 Feb. 2013)

Bei den Flodders hat mir Tatjana Simic richtig gut gefallen. Inzwischen sind ja fast zwei Jahrzehnte vergangen. Aber auch jetzt bei diesem aktuellen Playboy-Shoot gefällt sie mir immer noch sehr gut. Respekt und danke für das Video!


----------



## speltyboy (15 Sep. 2014)

buurman wat doet u nu


----------



## TomKyle1983 (17 Nov. 2014)

Hammer süße Frau


----------



## Makucken (14 Juni 2015)

Schon fantastisch, wie gut sie in ihrem Alter immer noch aussieht, und von OPs nix zu sehen (sonst hätte sie bestimmt die Narbe an der Stirn wegmachen lassen). Schade nur, dass sie seit Jahren nur noch durch Affären mit steinreichen älteren Kerlen von sich reden macht.


----------



## Internetpirat (25 Mai 2019)

Danke für die tollen Pics


----------



## derfred (26 Mai 2019)

sieht doch sehr gut aus


----------



## Karin P (20 März 2020)

Ein hervorragendes Meisje.


----------

